# PHCC Flow Expo 2018 Product Videos



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just a few things I saw that I wasn't familiar with but seemed pretty cool.

SolderWeld for repairing aluminum and check out the Hot Block 




Jetters Northwest Hose Reel Cart 




Quadraplex Drum machine with variable speed and open wind drum cable 




Source One PipePatch system 




Guardian Drain Lock (missing strainers in commercial applications)


----------

